# Vitamin B12



## Peace99 (May 27, 2008)

Anyone try this vitamin? I read somewhere if you take somewhere around 500mcg daily of B12 it 
can help relieve some symptoms of anxiety.


----------



## Pharao (Jun 10, 2004)

5000mcg..and it isnt daily..you're supposed to take it every 3 to 4 days. Also you want it to be Methylcobalamin and not Cyanocobalamin.


----------



## Peace99 (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for the info. What if I just take B complex?


----------



## Pharao (Jun 10, 2004)

I used to take B-Complex before I did any real research on B vitamins and anxiety disorders..I have my empty bottle right here. It has 100mcg of B-12 in it and its the Cyano kind.

Now I take 5000mcg of The Methyl type of B12. That's a huge difference compared to what you'd get in a B Complex. B complex might be cool for people looking for general health but we're trying to specifically target a problem. That's why with fish oil you'll see on the bottle it'll say take 1 cap. But for us it is recommended we take 6 to 10X that amount.

Also another important vitamin for anxiety is B3 that you can get in the form of niacinamide. In my B-complex it was 100mcg but its recommended you take 2000mcg of niacinamide for anxiety. I only take 1000mcg of it right now because a lot of people mentioned that it hit them realy hard. I actually dont feel much so I'll start taking 2000mcg soon. But this stuff does help alot.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I used to take about 72mg of b12 from fuze green tea but realized i didnt need so much.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yes I take one every day. 1000 mcg. With folic acid.

It supports the nervous system. 

All the B vitamins are great to take. Especially pantothenic acid (B5) and niacin (B3) Thiamin (B1).......... okay pretty much all of them is my point. They all have great benefits for anxiety and depression. 

Magnesium is a very good supplement to take too. Helps the muscles relax.

"Magnesium is a mineral that is essential to a wide variety of body processes, including energy production, protein formation, DNA production, and nerve conduction. It helps maintain normal levels of potassium, phosphorus, calcium, adrenaline and insulin, and keeps the bones strong and the heart healthy. 

Magnesium helps to relax the heart muscles to maintain a regular heartbeat, and thus prevent sudden changes in blood pressure. In fact, magnesium can be used to treat high blood pressure, angina, and arrhythmia. If given immediately after a heart attack and for the following four weeks, magnesium has been shown to speed recovery by reducing the number of dangerous arrhythmias. 

Magnesium also protects the heart by discouraging the aggregation (clumping) of red blood cells, which can lead to the formation of blood clots, and by raising HDL (good) cholesterol levels. 

Magnesium is essential for the development and maintenance of healthy bones. If taken in relatively high amounts, it works together with calcium and vitamin D to help keep bones strong and prevent osteoporosis. 

Magnesium is also sometimes prescribed for treatment of migraines, asthma, and diabetes. People with diabetes often have low magnesium levels, and there’s some evidence that 200 to 300 milligrams of magnesium each day could help prevent and treat this disease. It is also often combined with vitamin B6 (pyridoxine) to help dissolve kidney stones. 

Magnesium has been used as a treatment for other conditions as well, including Raynaud’s disease, skeletal muscle spasm from injury or trauma, gangrene, epilepsy, spastic colon, dry skin, nervous irritability, and lead toxicity."


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I have a bottle of methylcobalamine and it too says to take every 3 or 4 days. I take it daily. I guess I should have read the label :lol 

Why is that recommended versus taking it daily?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:stu 

My bottle says to take it daily. Its a little chewable pill. You can either chew it or let is dissolve in your mouth.


----------



## Peace99 (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the info everyone. Thanks Pharoa. I bought B-complex 100 which is time released. But it's not high levels like the one your taking. It's only been two days now but I notice I have to take a leak(pee) quite often.

Seems like magnesium will also help as well. Right now I am taking wellbutrin SR, multivitamin, & b-complex and protein shakes the days that I work out. I also have flax seed oil which is suppose to be a better substitute than fish oil but I don't take it that often. 

Would you suggest it's better to take B12 and B3 separately and not even bother with the B-complex? & take magnesium also. My only concern is what levels I should be taking and what's safe.

Also whats the different between Cyano and Methyl kinda? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

When you guys take the sublingual methylcobalamin, do you "feel it"? I tried two different brands and I don't feel anything.


----------



## Pharao (Jun 10, 2004)

Peace99 said:


> Would you suggest it's better to take B12 and B3 separately and not even bother with the B-complex?


Yes that's exactly what I already said lol. Both me and beggiatoa are taking the highest dose..and he cant even feel it. 100mcg that you get in b complex is way too low for us.



Peace99 said:


> I also have flax seed oil which is suppose to be a better substitute than fish oil but I don't take it that often.


Flax oil isnt better than fish oil. It's the EPA and DHA in fish oil that are important. You want to get between 5 and 6 grams per day for anxiety/depression.



Peace99 said:


> Also whats the different between Cyano and Methyl


http://www.doctormurray.com/newsletter/1-11-2003.htm

Beggiatoa....b12 doesnt seem to be the type of vitamin that you feel...there are plenty of vitamins that can improve the quality of life without you really noticing...like vitamin c.

b3 on the other hand is pretty powerful for most people but i dont feel it that much..athough i do notice it. b12 is very subtle.

out of all this stuff i find that fish oil is the most important..i can definitely notice a pretty drastic improvement in my mood...i feel like my positive thoughts are actually having an affect on my life now..whereas before no matter how positive i was it didnt matter. my positivity was being blocked from becoming my overall wellbeing. and the smallest bit of negativity in my mind would be absorbed instantly..but now i feel like its the other way around.. the way it used to be before my anxiety got really bad.


----------



## Peace99 (May 27, 2008)

**** Pharao thanks for the information lol. I really appreciate man. Guess I will have to do a little more shopping. But thanks a lot for your help again. Where did you get your vitamins from? Shoppers/PharmaPlus, Walmart?

I guess what I am hoping the most is that this will lower my anxiety levels and help with all the symptoms of anxiety. Such as rapid heart beat, feeling anxious, nervous etc, keeping adrenaline in check. Overall just to stay more calm and relaxed under stressful situations. My anxiety is way better than it has ever been. But there are still situations where it's difficult to keep it under control. I am hoping with these supplements that it will at least help me a bit with keeping the *physical/mental* symptoms under control.

Which fish oil do you recommend. Cod liver oil?


----------



## Pharao (Jun 10, 2004)

Cod liver oil isnt reccomended for treating anxiety/depression because we have to take more than the reccomended daily allowance...and that can lead to toxic levels of Vitamin A from cod liver oil...you just want a regular fish oil variety like salmon or anchovy, sardine etc.

I buy mine from here for two reasons...1 it is the cheapest price...and 2 it has the highest concentration of omega 3 ive seen in a capsule.
http://www.puritan.com/nutritional-oils ... 0mg-016105

That's good to hear your symtoms are really low these days.

This should probably help you as well...

Vitamin B3 (niacinamide)
http://www.puritan.com/vitamin-b-produc ... 0mg-000730

you should take 6 of the fish oil caps a day..i spread them out..2 in the morning..2 in the afternoon..2 in the evening.

and for the niacinamide its reccomended that people with anxiety take up to 2 grams..it all depends on how bad your anxiety is and how much you feel that you need...i take 1 gram right now and i feel like thats enough..i dont wanna feel totally sedated.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Pharao said:


> Cod liver oil isnt reccomended for treating anxiety/depression because we have to take more than the reccomended daily allowance...and that can lead to toxic levels of Vitamin A from cod liver oil...you just want a regular fish oil variety like salmon or anchovy, sardine etc.


Because of the natural ratio of vitamin A to D of 10:1 found in cod liver oil, the vitamin A toxicity is not achieved. However, I take 9 to 10 times the recommended dose on the bottle so, to be on the safe side, I cycle b/w bottles of cod liver oil and plain 'ol fish oil.

http://www.westonaprice.org/basicnutrit ... tions.html


----------



## Peace99 (May 27, 2008)

Ok, So I got 

-B12 Methyl 1000mcg 
-Fish Oil super concentrate EPA 400 DHA 200
-B3 500mg - not sure what you mean by taking 1 gram a day for this
-Magnesium 250mg

I was thinking right now to start taking 1 pill a day for everything. And than start upping the doses after a few weeks to see how my body responds. 
I also take a low dosage multivitamin. I don't want to put too much into my body, because I also take wellbutrin 100mg once every other day along with 40grams of protein shake 4 times a week. 

One thing that I really have a trouble with still when it comes to anxiety is anticipatory anxiety. Meaning when there is an event coming up such as a social event (club) or especially a job interview. But those aren't that bad compared to doing a presentation infront of a group. That by far causes the worst anxiety, I sweat, can't think straight, heart beats like crazy. Everything else I can manage.
I never avoid any events because they are easy to go to but the fact that it's an event coming up it still causes me anxiety just thinking about it. I hope this stuff will help me to reduce some of the symptoms. 

What do you think? Thanks for your help again Pharao.


----------



## Pharao (Jun 10, 2004)

Peace99 said:


> -B3 500mg - not sure what you mean by taking 1 gram a day for this


It means take 2 of those. But really we're supposed to take 4.

Your body is barely going to respond as it is taking the amount you're supposed to when trying to treat anxiety. If you just take 1 pill of each you're going to waste your time and money. There have been plenty of studies done to come to these conclusions. I am a pretty conservative person when it comes to things like this as well. But really you're going to let your worrying come first again instead of listening to logic. Everything you bought is already on the super conservative side as it is. Low B12, Low fish oil, Low Magnesium. Most people trying to treat anxiety/depression would take around 10 of those fish oil caps. So pretty much anything you do is going to be conservative no matter what. Taking 1 pill a day of each for weeks is a purely random thing to do.


----------



## Peace99 (May 27, 2008)

Pharao said:


> Peace99 said:
> 
> 
> > -B3 500mg - not sure what you mean by taking 1 gram a day for this
> ...


Ok, I will take what you said into consideration. I agree with what you said in the other responses about such and such being good for general overall health but not for anxiety. However with the B3 I had a severe reaction to it today. Specially since it's a lower dose 500mg of Niacin. I had major flushing all over, redness, itching and a burning sensation all over my body and I felt a little light headed as well. It lasted for almost 2 hours. So I will have to try something else in that regard. I also read somewhere that if you take too much B3 it can potentially cause liver damage. I guess I have to figure out what works best for me and how much. I agree with what you say as well. Thanks for your time and your replies. I'll let you know how everything goes in the next few weeks.


----------



## Pharao (Jun 10, 2004)

That sucks that you went through that because everyone around here and other nutrition forums and articles on this subject reccomend not to use niacin for that exact reason. i guess since you're new to this it's probably a common mistake...but Niacinamide and Niacin aren't the same thing. Niacinamide gives you the benefits of Niacin but without the hell that you went through. it doesnt cause flushing. i posted a link directly to what you need a few posts back.. i thought that would have saved you from this problem. im sorry for not mentioning the problems with niacin..but i thought since you were asking for specific help that when i mentioned niacinamide a few times + i posted a link to it that you wouldnt have bought niacin...but its an understandble mistake. feed the rest of your niacin to seagulls and see if they like it LoL.


----------



## Peace99 (May 27, 2008)

Lol, ya I saw that there was a non flushing version of niacin, but I couldn't specifically find niacinamide. So I wasn't too sure. Also I went too pharmaplus, shoppers, walmart and another drugstore and I got the highest levels of everything that the stores sold. I couldn't find anything higher than what I got. I'm just going to throw out the rest of the b3, I read some posts online for people who took b3 because they were going to take a drug test and some thought that they were going to die from the B3!! lol I laughed when i read that. But I have to say that the affects from it are a little scary though.

Anyways the main thing for me was that I had a presentation infront of people this week and I did well. I told myself to stay positive and ensured myself to be confident. And I did better than expected. So no complaints here. 

But just for your sake, be careful with what you take. If you take too much vitamins it can be hard on your liver. After the heart, the liver is the second most important part of your body besides your brain. Natural vitamins you get from food are safe of course compared to taking it from a bottle. But remember just because it's a vitamin that's in a pill it's still considered a drug, I don't care what any experts or doctors say.
Just be careful that's all. You don't want to end up like my dad who hooks himself up to a machine because his kidneys don't work anymore. His was for different reasons but you get the point.


----------



## loveispeakincode (Aug 17, 2013)

Sorry to bring up an old post but, I just started taking generic wellbutrin (200 mg- 100 in am 100 at lunch) on Wednesday. So far I'm doing awesome. I'm laughing, living (no more fog!),& feeling awesome..but I've had some tightness in my back (kinda feels like I need to burp but cant) & feel a bit anxious. I know anxiety is common with Wellbutrin, but I am doing so great with everything else about it I dont want to change anything quite yet..you know? I'm used to dealing with anxiety anyways..

So..I told you all that to ask/double check..its safe to take b12 & wellbutrin? Are there any other anxiety supplements that are good to take with it? I was taking l-tyrosin & DLPA but quit a week before I started the wellbutrin (ran out & didnt want to spend the $ incase I couldnt take them with whatever AD I got from my Dr) I've heard its not good to take a lot of supplements with anti depressants, so I dont want to start adding in a bunch of vitamins again & mess something up. But I would like to try to tone back the anxiety just a bit before I go back to see my Dr on the 26th..any input would be great.
Thank you!


----------

